# Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper Bicycle



## catfish (Jun 7, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Goo...110635?hash=item1c878ae36b:g:vmoAAOSwJH1ZMyge


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 7, 2017)

Ive been checkin this bad boy out.I like!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2017)

That's the one to have


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2017)

A Double Eagle Deluxe would be even better--cushioner fork. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice solid original paint!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 7, 2017)

Wow, that's a nice ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2017)

*Vintage Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper Bicycle-Bike
Seller information*
hullofatoycollector (4821 ) 


100% Positive feedback
*Item condition:*
*Used   **Time left:*
*Time left:3d 10h Sunday, 2:59PM*
*Current bid:*
*US $2,347.00*
*[ 18 bids ]*
*Enter US $2,372.00 or more 
Located in United States   Shipping:*
*$225.00 Economy Shipping   **Item location:*
*Rumford, Maine, United States  **Ships to: *
*United States*
*Returns:*
*Seller does not offer returns.
eBay item number: 122533110635*
*Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.
Last updated on  Jun 04, 2017 18:32:54 PDT  View all revisions
Item specifics
Condition:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Used: An item that has been used previously. See the seller’s listing for full details and description of ... 


Great Bike!
please update this thread with final price.*


----------



## kreika (Jun 8, 2017)

Epay big money no whammies.


----------



## spoker (Jun 9, 2017)

nice og paint trumps a cushion fork,10 days ago ya didnt see em,now there all over!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2017)

spoker said:


> nice og paint trumps a cushion fork,10 days ago ya didnt see em,now there all over!!




...and an original paint Double Eagle Deluxe would trump that bike. I'd love to find a C7-8, original, two tone green bike one day.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> ...and an original paint Double Eagle Deluxe would trump that bike. I'd love to find a C7-8, original, two tone green bike one day.



I would just love to win the lottery


----------



## spoker (Jun 9, 2017)

it looks like they might be out there,im told some of the og parts dont ever surface,so you better spend up to get one that has the right stuff,for me[and me only] if i was goin big id want the best,ya 7 or better cond. with all the og parts!!


----------



## kreika (Jun 9, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I would just love to win the lottery




With how many sweet bikes you have I thought maybe you already did.


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2017)

Seller : 
hullofatoycollector (4824 ) 

 
100% Positive feedback
 Follow this seller
 | 
See other items 
| Visit store:  Just A Hobby Antiques Vintage Ads
Item condition:
Used

Ended:
Jun 11, 2017 , 5:59PM



Winning bid:
US $3,777.00
[ 27 bids ]


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 11, 2017)

I stopped at $3200


----------

